# Acer Extensa 4420



## b4sh18 (Oct 18, 2009)

basically bought it off ebay

but wen i start is asks for HDD Password :S and i cnt even go into bios.. dont knw pass 

took cmos battery out over night bt didnt reset :S 


and i couldnt locate the jumper..

any suggesions ? 

thankyou!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You're out of luck with a laptop. Those passwords are stored in non-vol memory for theft prevention. You need to contact the seller and either get the password or return it and get your money back!


----------



## b4sh18 (Oct 18, 2009)

fnks John for the advice if possible i wnted to repair rather den return cuz i gt a good price on it.. cud i possibly attach it to desktop n format ? or would replacing gt rid of the HDD? fnks once agen


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Call Acer, but the normal RX recommended by laptop manufacturers for forgotten passwords is replace the motherboard. Probably the reason you got such a good deal is that it's a stolen laptop.

I would also note that you should perhaps read the Please see the TSG Rules.



> *Passwords* - Please do not ask for assistance with forgotten passwords and/or bypassing them. As there is no way to verify the actual situation and/or intentions, no assistance will be provided and any such threads will be closed., we no longer provide any help with lost passwords or getting around password protection. Obviously, we can't determine the real intent here, so our policy is to abstain from any assistance in these matters.


That being the case, I'm going to close this one now, we can't really offer any other advice.


----------

